# Anyone Know this Kenpo Blackbelt?



## Mark Weiser (Oct 26, 2004)

I have been speaking with Michael Accord. He claims to have been a student directly trained by SGM Parker. He says he got his 2nd and 3rd Dan directly from SGM Parker.  Does anyone have any information about him?  I would appreciate it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## molson (Oct 26, 2004)

I have met him at tournaments several times 5 or 6 years ago when I used to live in Cleveland. I beleive he was a 4th at that time and a member of the IKKA.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 26, 2004)

He told me he is getting his 6th Dan within the next 6 months.


----------



## molson (Oct 26, 2004)

good for him. I have seen that he is now affiliated with the EKKS Brint Berry. That is where his promotion will probably come from.  I know he has been around for a long time. He was a nice guy when I met him.


----------



## Maltair (Oct 27, 2004)

He sells manuals on ebay. I picked up yellow thru green and they are pretty good.


----------



## molson (Oct 28, 2004)

I just saw that Mr. Acord is now affiliated with the IKKS.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 28, 2004)

It will be Offical November 1, 2004. He is currently in Germany teaching at Seminars I belive. He has a great website. 

http://www.kenpokarate.info/


----------



## molson (Oct 29, 2004)

Just checked his web site out and saw my picture from many years ago. Nice.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 20, 2005)

I think you're asking the right question of all the wrong people. 

If someone was to question me, as to my association with Mr. Parker, I could show them Black Belt certificates from the IKKA upon which Mr. Parker signed as my instructor. I can show a them a personal letter of recommendation he wrote praising my talents as an instructor of Kenpo. I have a fair number of pictures of myself and Mr. Parker, at both of his studios, and at his home. Not that that having your picture taken with Mr. Parker proves anything, but one of mine is of Mr. Parker kicking to to second, so when you add it all together it may mean something. I could suggest that they contact Ed Parker Jr., who was at the house during most of my personal lessons with Mr. Parker, etc. (Some of these photos and certificates, letter, etc. can be seen on my web site www.PacificKenpo.com)

But if you were to as Mr. Acord about Rich Hale's claim to be a personal student of Mr. Parker, he could only say that he has, more than likely, never heard of me.

If you question Mr. Acord's accociation to Mr. Parker, respectively ask your question's to Mr. Acord, if he's the real deal he will be happy to give you names, dates, places, certicates, etc. to back up his claim.

There are so many phony claims of direct association to Mr. Parker out there, that anyone who was truly a personal student and achieved a black belt directly from him, should be ready to back up these claims, and not be insulted that someone questioned his, or her, claim.


----------

